# Timeshare and Rail



## RuralEngineer (May 29, 2013)

Planning to stay at the AUBERGE DU LAC MORENCY in August.  Interested in taking a side trip via train for 3 nights.  Any suggestions?  Are there any discounts available for Canadian rail?

Stephen


----------



## gomo2010 (Jun 6, 2013)

VIA Rail Canada do offer last minute deep discounts.  Check viarail.ca. They are for online bookings only.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jun 19, 2013)

*Try "The Ocean"*



RuralEngineer said:


> Planning to stay at the AUBERGE DU LAC MORENCY in August.  Interested in taking a side trip via train for 3 nights.  Any suggestions?  Are there any discounts available for Canadian rail?
> 
> Stephen



Try Via Rail's "The Ocean" from Montreal to Halifax with meals in the dining car and a room in the sleeper car.  This train also has onboard lectures in the observation car during the summer.


----------



## sequentialb (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies. It looks like we're going to have to look into other options if we want to visit Canada.


----------

